# 2012 Challenge 08/52



## gstanfield (Feb 18, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week eight:

Slow Shutter Speed / motion 

As usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you. 

Have fun!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2012)

This should be a fun one!


----------



## cornpile (Feb 19, 2012)

F/45-Exp 13 sec-ISO 100


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 20, 2012)

*Moving car - 1.0 seconds*

Think I'll try this in daylight too - hard to get outside motion blur in the darkness!  
Got a few other ideas to try as well, but I wanted to get this weeks challenge bumped along.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice shot Cornpile!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 21, 2012)

I got out today and worked on the CHALLENGE and I came up with 3 shots that I wanted to pick from. It was real hard to pic from so I'll post this one here and the 2 runner ups in a seperate thread.


----------



## gstanfield (Feb 21, 2012)

Good submissions guys  I gotta beat this influenza so I can get out and play. I know what my submissions will be, just gotta go shoot it


----------



## rip18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Neat shots, y'all!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2012)

cornpile said:


> F/45-Exp 13 sec-ISO 100



 CP your shot looks kinda eerie & ghostly! Pretty cool! 



wvdawg said:


> Think I'll try this in daylight too - hard to get outside motion blur in the darkness!
> Got a few other ideas to try as well, but I wanted to get this weeks challenge bumped along.



Cool shot Dennis!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I got out today and worked on the CHALLENGE and I came up with 3 shots that I wanted to pick from. It was real hard to pic from so I'll post this one here and the 2 runner ups in a seperate thread.




Good shot showing Chase in motion Mike!


----------



## Browtine (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm tryin' to think of a good one, too. Nice shots so far.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 23, 2012)

*Windchimes*

blowing in the wind this evening 
D-80@135mm,iso-100,f-6.3,with15sec.on the shutter speed and a little hdr-ish added


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Woodie said:


> blowing in the wind this evening
> D-80@135mm,iso-100,f-6.3,with15sec.on the shutter speed and a little hdr-ish added




Now that is cool!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 23, 2012)

Very cool Lee!


----------

